# GRE Tunnels

## lghman

I cant find this anywhere (and the answer is probably no), but is there a way for me to set up a GRE tunnel on a Cisco router, but have it send the packets to a *NIX box instead of another router (then having the *NIX box finish the actual routing)?  I dont think you can do this, but I just saw this in the kernel config.  *Quote:*   

>  IP: GRE Tunnels over IP 

   Probably not what I am looking for, but I decieded to ask anyway.  Just trying to avoid spending more money on a Cisco router!  :Laughing: 

Thanks in Advance.    :Smile: 

--sonik

----------

## devon

I did some Google searching and found some links. It looks like others have done it. HTH.

http://www.sandelman.ottawa.on.ca/linux-ipsec/html/2000/07/msg00348.html

http://www.unixthugs.org/~jeffm/technical/tunnel/

http://linux-ip.net/gl/ip-tunnels/node7.html

http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.tunnel.gre.html

----------

## lghman

My bad.   :Embarassed:  I guess my "googleing" skillz arent that good.   :Laughing: 

Thanks devon, perfectly answers my question.

--sonik

----------

